# Am I Crazy?



## Branwyn (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi guys,

I've been lurking on here for a while, but decided to post because I can't really talk about this with people in my life.

I have been a dog lover for the whole of my life. When I was a little girl, my father gave me a puppy for my 8th birthday, a Shih Tzu who I had for years as a companion. He was quite literally my best friend, he slept in my bed, I washed him, fed him, took him for hair cuts. One of my best memories is of all those winter nights when I would place him sleeping beneath the covers of my bed to warm the sheets before I got in. 

When he passed away, my father gave me another Shih Tzu that I took to University with me and had pretty much the same loving relationship with until I moved away from the States and was unable to bring him with me. I haven't had a dog since and that was five years ago.

I've really missed that relationship, that closeness. I know it may sound silly to some, but the relationships that I've had with my dogs have been some of the most fulfilling of my life. 

I got married in April and only recently discovered that my husband hates dogs. It had always been my intention to get another dog once I settled down. I didn't think that I would be able to get one whilst I live here in Dubai as the weather is not really conducive to having a dog, but in the next few years when I move back west, getting a dog is something that I really was looking forward to.

I didn't know that this meant so much to me because now I'm considering divorcing my husband for this reason. Is this crazy?


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I find it hard to believe you married someone without knowing whether or not they like dogs.

What else don't you know about him?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Branwyn said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been lurking on here for a while, but decided to post because I can't really talk about this with people in my life.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid this is far from crazy,

Let's look at it logically, what can your husband give you that a dog cannot. Things may be good at the moment and you are accepting of the fact that because you can't have a dog it doesn't matter what your husband's thoughts on the matter are. After all he won't potentially die in the heat (I heard a very sad story about a poor cat recently)

Once you return to the US you will know that it's perfectly feasible for you to have a dog in your life and that your husband will no doubt be vehemently against it. What I would suggest is to get in contact with a solicitor shortly before you return to the US and begin siphoning off his money at the same time. Claim you bought some shoes, a car, a dress, etc. Then when you're all established at home get the dog and then divorce him - that way you may even be able to get him to pay alimony for the wee pooch too.

HTH


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

PMSL, ROFL and LMAO all at once....


----------



## Branwyn (Nov 18, 2008)

alli said:


> I find it hard to believe you married someone without knowing whether or not they like dogs.
> 
> What else don't you know about him?


Perhaps hate is a strong word. He doesn't hate them, but he is adamantly opposed to having a dog in the house. And we never really talked about having a dog before we got married, because I've been living abroad for the past eight years. 

Maybe it's the dependency issue, I miss that. My husband and I are both independent in our careers and our personal lives. I really miss that 'needed' feeling.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Branwyn said:


> Perhaps hate is a strong word. He doesn't hate them, but he is adamantly opposed to having a dog in the house. And we never really talked about having a dog before we got married, because I've been living abroad for the past eight years.
> 
> Maybe it's the dependency issue, I miss that. My husband and I are both independent in our careers and our personal lives. I really miss that 'needed' feeling.


You couldn't make this up....


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Branwyn said:


> Perhaps hate is a strong word. He doesn't hate them, but he is adamantly opposed to having a dog in the house. And we never really talked about having a dog before we got married, because I've been living abroad for the past eight years.
> 
> Maybe it's the dependency issue, I miss that. My husband and I are both independent in our careers and our personal lives. I really miss that 'needed' feeling.


Nope, not crazy at all. Sounds pretty rational to me.

Actually it sounds like perfect grounds for divorce. It's a better reason than most give.

Otherwise, you could try keeping the dog outside the house. No, wait. Put the man outside and keep the dog inside. Do you really want a man laying all over the furniture anyway? But yes, do go on a few shopping sprees on his credit card before you ditch him.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Your story absolutely cheered me up!!! Someone said that if you stay in Dubai for too long, you lose it completely - I think they might be right! Seriously, are you saying that you are choosing a dog over your husband! I guess if you put that to him, you won't have to worry about divorcing him cause he'll serve you with the papers first!!


----------



## mike-b (Sep 30, 2008)

My God!

I can't believe this is for real!!!! I think someone needs to get a grip with reality, it's a DOG, can you hear me A DOG!!!!!

I think it would be kindest all around if you just slipped away in the night, before your husband realizes what he has married. You can set up home somewhere with a smelly pooch, surrounded by other wierdos, I think that would be the noble thing to do.

This can't be for real, I think this thread is designed to provoke a reaction, no one could be so stupid!


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

Branwyn said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been lurking on here for a while, but decided to post because I can't really talk about this with people in my life.
> 
> ...


Fantastic,

This is what we need, more threads like this from people with real problems!

For what it's worth I would definately get rid of your husband and work towards setting up home with a canine friend. I too was once in a similar situation to yourself some years ago after falling for a long haired shepard called Tyler. She was such a looker (marabone would'nt melt in her mouth) with a smile to die for, great coat, perfect teeth and real bound in her step.
If people would have left us alone I'm sure it would have worked out. but once the RSPCA got involved it was only a matter of time before my world would come tumbling down.
My advise to you is to go for it.....but make sure you get his nails cut!

regards,

Ricardo


----------



## K!tt!è (Nov 18, 2008)

hahahahaha in my relentless search iv'e come across u guys!and u crack me up...Hi im kitty don't think its wise to give my name any1 wana give me the grand tour?and U NOT CRAZY!i have a beautiful 3year old rotweiler and if a man cant love my dog well then he aint worth loving


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

ricardo blue said:


> Fantastic,
> 
> This is what we need, more threads like this from people with real problems!
> 
> ...


 I just had a 16 hr day and was feeling so down! I knew I could count on you guys to cheer me up! I'm laughing so hard, I've got tears in my eyes!!! This is by far the most hillarious thread I've come across!!!


----------



## mike-b (Sep 30, 2008)

run for the hills!!!!!

the lunatics have taken over the asylum!!!!!


----------



## mike-b (Sep 30, 2008)

In answer to your original question Branwyn 'Am I crazy' well of course you are, mad as I hatter I expect, and in serious need of immediate, intensive, psychiatric pampering.

Hey Ricardo Blue, I don't suppose you have any good photographs of Tyler do you? she sounds fabulous!


----------



## kered (Oct 12, 2008)

ah this thread makes great reading.... i don't believe anyone could feel like that over an animal. but each to their own and all that


----------



## linfie (Nov 14, 2008)

May I suggest having a kid ? or two ?
You'll get that "needed" feeling every few hours...needed to change nappies, needed to clean their bums, needed to feed them, needed to play with them ....
You'll feel much more needed ... and all that without the fur...


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

Just read this thread. My husband did not want any dogs either. He got over that once I foisted 2 kids upon him. Now that they are grown and out of our house (but not completely out of the wallets) he is ecstatic to share his home and bed with 2 giant pit bulls. Much cheaper, quieter and soon I will be coming to Dubai to stay for a while and he is going to stay at home to take care of the dogs since the gov has a warped sense of what is dangerous. I say just get the damn dog and if he does not like it bye bye man. A dog and a power toothbrush. What more does a woman need.


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> PMSL, ROFL and LMAO all at once....


I am so old. I have nooooo idea what this means.


----------



## cc7 (Nov 13, 2008)

linfie said:


> May I suggest having a kid ? or two ?
> You'll get that "needed" feeling every few hours...needed to change nappies, needed to clean their bums, needed to feed them, needed to play with them ....
> You'll feel much more needed ... and all that without the fur...



Finally some one with some senses.......I was afraid every woman in Dubai is "angry woman"...


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

i'm an angry woman. but you all already knew that! *rages*


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

I wasn't angry until I moved here. Dubai does that to a woman.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I am loving the randomness of this forum! First that dude asking for email marketing software, then the visit of a Derek Zoolander look alike, and now this!!


----------

